# Slovene: katerega



## pastet89

Zdravo!
Zanima me, poleg pomena "kateri" v tožilniku za živa bitja, oziroma v rodilniku, ali ima beseda "katerega" še pomen "kateri", vendar se uporablja v primerih, kadar imamo določenost?
Na primer: "kdaj" pomeni "when" v smislu vprašanja , ampak "kdar" pomeni "when" v primeru določenega trenutka. 
1. Ali lahko rečemo da sta "kateri" in "katerega" isti par v tem slmislu?
2. Če to drži, ali lahko uporabljamo "kateri" v primerih, ko govorimo o določenem objektu, tudi če ta objekt ni živo bitje?
3. Ali obstajajo podobne besede za določenost pri ženskem oz. srednjem spolu?

Kdaj je pravilno, oz. napačno:

_Namiznik, katerega sem kupil včeraj, je bil poceni.
Namiznik, kateri sem kupil včeraj, je bil poceni.
Namiznik, ki sem ga kupil včeraj, je bil poceni._

_Namiznik, za katerega gre, je zelo zmogljiv.
Namiznik, za kateri gre, je zelo zmogljiv._


----------



## Panceltic

Pozdravljen,

najprej popravek: Kdaj je vprašalni zaimek, *kadar* pa oziralni. "Kdaj si prišel domov?" - "Kadar mačke ni doma, miši plešejo."

---

Kar se tiče uporabe besede "kateri" (in vseh njenih oblik v spolih, sklonih in številih):

V slovenščini ima prednost zaimek "ki", ki ga uporabljamo vedno, ko se le da. Zaimek ima samo eno obliko (*ki*), spol/sklon/število (v odvisnih sklonih) pa zaznamujemo z osebnim zaimkom, ki mu sledi. Oblike zaimka "kateri" uporabljamo samo, kadar je v uporabi predlog.

Primeri:

Imenovalnik: Človek, ki stoji pri oknu. - Ženska, ki stoji pri oknu. - Dete, ki stoji pri oknu. - Brata, ki stojita pri oknu. - Ljudje, ki stojijo pri oknu.
Rodilnik: Človek, ki *ga* ne poznam. - Ženska, ki *je* ne poznam. - Dete, ki *ga* ne poznam. - Brata, ki *ju* ne poznam. - Ljudje, ki *jih* ne poznam.
Dajalnik: Človek, ki *mu* zaupam. - Ženska, ki *ji* zaupam. - Dete, ki *mu* zaupam. - Brata, ki *jima* ne zaupam. - Ljudje, ki *jim* zaupam.
Tožilnik: Človek, ki *ga* vidim. - Ženska, ki *jo* vidim. - Dete, ki *ga* vidim. - Brata, ki *ju* vidim. - Ljudje, ki *jih* vidim.
Mestnik: Človek, o *katerem* govorim. - Ženska, o *kateri* govorim. - Dete, o *katerem* govorim. - Brata, o *katerih* govorim. - Ljudje, o *katerih* govorim.
Orodnik: Človek, s *katerim* govorim. - Ženska, s *katero* govorim. - Dete, s *katerim* govorim. - Brata, s *katerima* govorim. - Ljudje, s *katerimi* govorim.

Ker imata mestnik in orodnik ob sebi vedno predlog, tam vedno uporabljamo oblike "kateri". (Izrazi kot _"Človek, ki o njem govorim."_ zvenijo starinsko)

Če ob rodilniku, dajalniku in tožilniku nastopa predlog, tudi tam uporabimo oblike "kateri", npr. Človek, brez *katerega* ne morem živeti. (Tudi tu velja: _"Človek, ki brez njega ne morem živeti."_ zveni starinsko.)

Od tvojih primerov je izmed prvih treh torej pravilna zadnja možnost, izmed zadnjih dveh pa prva. Tožilnik je vedno "katerega", tudi če gre za neživo stvar.

P.S. Kaj je namiznik?


----------



## Mishe

Tudi mene zelo zanima, kaj naj bi bil namiznik.


----------



## pastet89

Hvala za razlago 
Glede vprašanje o besedi "namiznik", sem prepričan da se obadva hecata, ker vsak Slovenec zna kaj je to "namiznik", ker je to čisto navadna beseda, ki vsakdo ve, kaj pomeni. Ne zastopim samo, v čem je hec?


----------



## Mishe

Ni heca. Dejansko prvič slišim za namiznik. Sem šel malo poguglat in naj bi šlo za namizni prt (SSKJ), ampak v svojih 32 letih življenja še nikoli nikjer nisem zasledil te besede. Nihče je ne uporablja.


----------



## Panceltic

Brez heca ja ... Pojma nimam, kaj je to.  Mogoče namizni računalnik?


----------



## pastet89

Ne morem verjeti  
Namiznik je veliki navadni računalnik, ki ni prenosnik. 
Namiznik HP
Namiznik Lenovo

Drugače pa sam si tole besedo naučil od ene Slovenke, ki je sicer bila iz Laškega, jaz pa živim v Mariboru in tukaj sicer res se mi zdi da je to pač navadna beseda kot "prenosnik". A je mogoče to štajerska beseda ...? 
Vsaj "prenosnik" se sliši v Ljubljani, kajne?


----------



## Mishe

pastet89 said:


> Ne morem verjeti
> Namiznik je veliki navadni računalnik, ki ni prenosnik.
> Namiznik HP
> Namiznik Lenovo
> 
> Drugače pa sam si tole besedo naučil od ene Slovenke, ki je sicer bila iz Laškega, jaz pa živim v Mariboru in tukaj sicer res se mi zdi da je to pač navadna beseda kot "prenosnik". A je mogoče to štajerska beseda ...?
> Vsaj "prenosnik" se sliši v Ljubljani, kajne?



Prenosnik se uporablja, ja. Za namiznik pa še nisem nikoli slišal. Glede na to, da gre za neologizem, me to niti ne čudi, nekateri se bolj primejo, drugi manj. Ko so bili "namizniki" še bolj razširjeni kot danes, je bil uveljavljen "osebni računalnik" (PC).


----------



## pastet89

Ker smo se že začeli pogovarjati o neznanih besedah, če je zares "namiznik" štajerka beseda, a mi lahko povesta, katere od naslednjih besed znate kaj pomeni (oz. rad bi ugotovitil katere izmed nih so samo štajerski):

ajmer
fertig
nabasati
štrik
hamer
pubec
žajfa
cug
špegl
laufati
ferderbati
ahtati


----------



## Mishe

Vse so mi znane, ker gre (z izjemo ene) za germanizme (sposojenke iz nemškega jezika), ki se uporabljajo v večini Slovenije (severna, osrednja, vzhodna, jugovzhodna Slovenija). 

Izjema je pubec (ni germanizem), ki je tudi izrazito štajerska narečna beseda.


----------



## Mishe

Aja, še glede namiznika: Močno dvomim, da gre za narečno besedo, sliši se kot tipični neologizem.


----------



## Panceltic

Za vse besede vem, kaj pomenijo - razen hamer. Je to kladivo?

V svojem govoru uporabljam vse, razen pubec (ki je zelo štajerska, kot pravi Mishe) in ajmer (pri nas rečemo lambar). Večkrat kot cug pa rečem vlak.

Namiznik je očitno neologizem.


----------

